# mid michigan drfiters wanted



## roninwarrior555 (Nov 20, 2007)

lookin for mid michigan drfiters? any one still out their who remembers how to get side ways?


----------



## ChrisG (Jan 3, 2006)

i drift...i live in GR though.


----------



## roninwarrior555 (Nov 20, 2007)

cool i'm glad some one out their still remembers how to get sideways


----------

